
Google is down - joebeetee
https://www.google.com/search?ei=-P7ZW_aVIY_L0PEPq8CNoAE&q=wat+is&oq=wat
======
ninetax
Incredible that I've used Google all my life and it's taken until today for me
to see an outage. A testament to the SREs at Google.

If anyone hasn't see the Google SRE book, I highly recommend it.
[https://landing.google.com/sre/books/](https://landing.google.com/sre/books/)

------
thinkingkong
Seems to be back up.

I can't remember the last time it went down but I hope they're transparent
about what happened. I'm sure we could all learn something about how to manage
large globally distributed search engines of our own...

~~~
yread
People always say this, but how many HN readers are really running anything
even close to the scale of google.com? And how many should worry about
completely different things..

------
quico
It's back up. It was down for about a minute here. Impressively quick fix.

~~~
JesseAldridge
It was down for about 3 minutes for me. Just long enough to change my default
search engine to DuckDuckGo.

------
jhgg
Tried to google “is google down”... oops.

~~~
MrCalifornian
I did too, and it said "No" but only returned one page of results (mostly
books).

------
Finster
Works on my machine

------
senectus1
what does the phrase "google is down" even mean in this world?

I mean its the largest and most well spread internet service company in the
world. "google" isn't just one service is a massive collection of services.

which part is down, in which area at which time and in which circumstance...?

It just seems like such an absurd phrase in this day and age.

------
tomschlick
It's up for me.

------
mockindignant
Working fine for me.

